# Massive sale!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Korallen welt reef ceramics from Germany, this rock sells for on average $12/lb. We secured over 2 tons of it. sell for $2.49/lb. please see their website for more info and suggested pricing. http://www.shop-meeresaquaristik.de/index.php?language=en&cPath=178_102
175,250 and 400w mh ballasts by Vertex $59
Mocean 2000 oscilating units $199 (reg 320)
Mocean 3500 $225 
200 gpd vertex deluxe ro units $249 (reg $435)
R.O. booster pumps $49 (reg $125)
Vertex rx4 calcium reactors $199 (reg $350)
all items factory refurb with warranty, not on website as id rather offer it to local customers in gta. no shipping, sorry, please email me if you require more info [email protected]
Cash and carry, cc or debit will add tax. warranty receipt in effect. thanks


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

sent you an email regarding booster pump...thx


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG, seriously, you guys have to go check this "rock" out. $2.49/lb and it's GORGEOUS!

He has a huge variety in stock, from flat-bottom pieces and arch shaped pieces, to pieces that look more like real rock formations. Cave style and background pieces too!

The gorgeous rock in the first and second shot is now mine (for just over 40 bucks and it's 20+ lb!) and my next tank will be planned around it


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the descriptions on the web say'..Please take note, that all 'Riffkeramik' is very damageable"

did you held it in hands. How damageable you see it?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It doesn't feel any more fragile to me than real or marco rock of the same shape and thickness would be. The thicker pieces feel very sturdy, the thinner, not as much so. Flavio mentioned a number of the pump cover pieces came in broken, but they're very thin...
The main piece I got has a "stalk" with "fingers" and it would take a fairly significant impact to break part of it off...












sig said:


> the descriptions on the web say'..Please take note, that all 'Riffkeramik' is very damageable"
> 
> did you held it in hands. How damageable you see it?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool! I wanna know how they make it. 

BTW that last piece looks like a troll sitting down, LOL


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wouldn't ceramic have to be fired in a kiln?
Haha yea it does look like a troll in the pic 



50seven said:


> Cool! I wanna know how they make it.
> 
> BTW that last piece looks like a troll sitting down, LOL


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks alot for the pics Carmen. we have over 2 tons of this stuff. we did a buyout from a distributor and you wont likely see this rock again.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Wouldn't ceramic have to be fired in a kiln?
> Haha yea it does look like a troll in the pic


This is fired in a kiln, here is a link to pics http://www.korallenwelt.de/Herstellung.html
It is all in German but it shows some pics of the rock going into the kilns.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope this isn't a forum violation, but I found a great thread on RC that shows what can be done with the ceramic rock, it's a long thread but well worth the read. http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2073747


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> I hope this isn't a forum violation, but I found a great thread on RC that shows what can be done with the ceramic rock, it's a long thread but well worth the read. http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2073747


still...picking...jaw...off...floor 

Thanks for reminding me why I don't spend too much time on RC- TOO much inspiration, LOL


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just picked up 40 lbs. of this rock. AMAZING looking. The island formation rocks are incredible adn the wall formation rocks...WOW!!!!!! Thanks again Flavio!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

dimples76 said:


> Just picked up 40 lbs. of this rock. AMAZING looking. The island formation rocks are incredible adn the wall formation rocks...WOW!!!!!! Thanks again Flavio!!!


Why does he have to be so far away from me?  Flavio, you're in Milton, correct?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's not far off the 401, it really wouldn't be that bad... 



50seven said:


> Why does he have to be so far away from me?  Flavio, you're in Milton, correct?


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with Carmenh, it's really not that bad. I'm in mississauga(erin mills and eglinton) about a 25min. drive for me. I feel the same way about SUM (45min-1 hour drive) but if its worth it and the store has excellent products and great service like i hear All of u talk about how great SUM is, then i really won't mind the drive.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, and you can go a half hour further and hit ORG and/or Coral Reef Shop. Well, you're out here anyhow... 



dimples76 said:


> I agree with Carmenh, it's really not that bad. I'm in mississauga(erin mills and eglinton) about a 25min. drive for me. I feel the same way about SUM (45min-1 hour drive) but if its worth it and the store has excellent products and great service like i hear All of u talk about how great SUM is, then i really won't mind the drive.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

From pickering it is a bit of a haul, traffic would be key in getting to most reef shops in the west end. Our store is 5 minutes off the 401. We have alot if this rock available. Glad your enjoying the rock and your welcome.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Kevin, if you ever want to go come to my house and I'll drive the rest of the way!


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the offer.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Kevin, if you ever want to go come to my house and I'll drive the rest of the way!


Can I come to your house, and you drive me the rest of the way too?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Of course! We'll make a nerd trip of it.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol... thank god, i thought i was the only nerd on here. i am obcessed with all the saltwater vids on youtube and reading all of the awesome threads of tank builds on here. I've had a 10g long for over a year now just to get use to the hobby. Man is it difficult. I've been planning on a 65g for over a year now tring to save up for equipment, buying a new piece every couple of months or so. looking at the buy/sell section every couple of days.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello posted earlier in the wrong thread, do you still have rock left looking for a few branching pieces


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

moose said:


> Hello posted earlier in the wrong thread, do you still have rock left looking for a few branching pieces


He has lots, if you go there you will be pleasantly surprised at the selection.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks redog, we do have lots in stock. Various types and weights. Thx


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok great I will be in to see you on Saturday


----------

